
Deaths caused by AI - thelastidiot
I am trying to get an exhaustive and chronological list of accidents where humans have been killed by AI powered machines. Is there any good reference on this topic? I would expect something more substantial on the topic of singularity evidences. Are Uber and Tesla the only two companies which have such record?
======
randomthrowaw3a
I would advise a very prudent approach to this type of question. The two
companies did not use an "AI" (in the sense of a noun, an artificially
intelligent entity) nor did an "AI" cause deaths of humans. They have utilized
amalgamation of many artificially intelligent techniques (e.g. neural
network). If the sole focus is on the dangers and the risk of using AI because
of a few deaths (and, in the case of Tesla, the vehicle was not at fault. A
very injudicious person has decided to walk across a highway where no
stoplights or boardwalks could've legally protected the person), then please
reconsider your focus to more intelligent and insightful question, instead of
provocation.

~~~
thelastidiot
"nor did an "AI" cause deaths of humans": Really? In the case of Uber: I can
see clearly a man (woman?) absorbed in his cell phone before the crash. What
else was powering that lane detection system? As for Tesla, the autopilot is
not qualifying as AI then what else is these days?

~~~
randomthrowaw3b
I'm unsure if you're very absorbed into classifying AI as a hostile system
that you're missing the speciousness in your own self..

"I can see clearly a man (woman?) absorbed in his cell phone before the crash"

So.. regardless of the fact that a human being has caused his own demise, you
want to blame "AI" because..? How is an autopilot an "AI"? Planes are
stabilized using autopilots so why are you targeting cars over planes?

What are you trying to do and what is your point?

------
Piskvorrr
I don't think that either Tesla's or Uber's self-driving systems are powered
by what passes for AI today...did you mean "algorithms"?

Also, "singularity" is more of an article of faith than something we would
realistically live in ;)

~~~
thelastidiot
Interesting viewpoint. If you look at today's AI landscape, ML/NN seems to be
the way researchers are going about implementing specialized AI (with
algorithms of course, what else?) ML is a subbranch of AI, and I am not saying
ML == general AI. So I am still thinking Uber and Tesla vehicles can qualify
as what we can define today as AI-powered autonomous vehicles.

